# Collars for Pups



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

Where do you buy your collars for identifying your puppies at a reasonable price?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

My breeder used different colors of yarn.


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

Our litter of 9 are 4 1/2 weeks old now. We have three solid black females that all look the same and two black and tan males that are very similar. I want to collar them to better keep track of who is who...but i don't want to break the bank and locally you can only buy the basic colors. So i was just curious if anyone had any better ideas. I googled some options but wasn't happy with what i found.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Paint their toe nails; different colors. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Ric Rac or yarn are both insanely low-cost. It will not break the bank to go to Walmart and buy a few small balls of yarn.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

bill said:


> Paint their toe nails; different colors. Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


With nail Polish. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a friend with Samoyeds...she uses cow markers!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> My breeder used different colors of yarn.


My breeder used ribbon, torn up fabric or scarves and yarn. All different colours.


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

I've considered the nails, but they have black nails and painting them would be hard due to their dark color...that and it doesn't last long at all. I'm guilty of painting my sister's Shih Tuz's nails before. lol.

I have a ton of yarn here at home (i like to crochet!) but the puppies are chewing on everything in sight! They destroyed a few heavy duty zip ties in not time at all. 

So i figured some nylon collars might be best. It's not that i can't afford to buy them each a collar, i just rather not spend $8 a collar for them if i could possibly find some that where cheaper online.

Everyone's suggestions are very appreciated!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Try white paint; do right front; left front : back; l and r; two nails; all nails.When Polish wears off do again; good luck have a healthy litter.Happy New Year! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

What about pipe cleaners? The little fuzzy wire type.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JB wholesalers I think sells little collars for identifying puppies. I use rick rack up to a week and then switch to those. I will try to find a link.

Couldn't get to JB Wholesalers, not sure why. But I found some on ebay:
Set of 12 Nylon Puppy Litter Identification Collars ID Bands Newborn Whelping | eBay


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't use pipe cleaners. The little collars work. Rick Rack is better than yarn, but I usually put the collars on as soon as they grow into them, and then I check them every day so I can adjust them. 

Painting the nails is probably safer. Collars can be dangerous. But I have used them and have never had a problem. Don't leave them too loose or the puppy can get a leg stuck in them.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I just googled "cheap dog collars" and found a couple sites.

Dog Collars 50% Off - Dog Harnesses, Leather Collars - Lowest Prices Online

Adjustable Puppy Collar - Dog.com

Coastal Pet Single Nylon Collar - 5/8" x 16" Long Nylon Dog Collars


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

oh Dogsupplies.com! That's what i've been looking for! AND it looks like i can buy enough to put a different color on each pup. 

Thanks a bunch! 

Jager thanks you too!  (He's been lots of help aka chewing on my flannel while i surf the web lol)


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

now which size:

6-10 in or 10-16in?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like the nylon snap together collars for puppies. I don't like the buckels. I have bought the sunburst ones, and never used them. They have a buckle, and no holes, the fabric is such that you can just slip the buckle through anywhere. 

The adjustable collars with the nylon snaps seem to me the easiest to use. I have not had any of them fail. 

Since your pups are already 4 weeks old, you might want to go with a little larger one anyway. Mine usually fit the dog to about 8 to 12 weeks and then I have to switch them to another collar anyway. At that point I go with a nylon martingale usually. 

I used to give 1 with each puppy. The pink polka dots are good for girls and the blue plaid, nice for boys. But they aren't exaclty cheap, though way more bang for your buck than a simple collar. 
Check-Choke Nylon and Chain Martingale Collar with Quick Release Buckle - Cherrybrook


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

i ordered Orange, Yellow, Brown, Pink, Lime, Red and Blue from dogsupplies and the i found Teal and Purple in stock on ebay. i went a head and just ordered the 10-16in. 

Thanks for all the help! :laugh:


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

For future reference:

Newborn Puppy Supplies Products: Bulk Puppy Collars


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know someone that just put a red or white dot of paint on the pups' foreheads. Depending on the color, coat length, and sex combinations usually only a few dogs needed a dot (like if there were two black and tan stock coated males, one would have a white dot).


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

The first 7 arrived today (waiting on purple and teal to arrive from ebay)  I am pretty happy with the quality. They were only $2.39 a piece from Dogsupplies.com 










We'll give fresh baths and collar the pups tonight maybe (after dinner with my family in another town...then my six kids will all be home again...maybe i can convince them to help mommy with puppy baths! "RaisingALitter" has nothing to do with my pups but with my six kids all 7rs and under! LOL) 

I'll share some pictures if i can! It's bound to be a whole bunch of craziness. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

I buy adjustable velcro from Hancocks. It comes in different colors and works until they are big enough for small puppy collars. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

i saw some velcro ones on ebay. i'll keep that in mind for any future puppies. 

9 puppies all bathed and 7 have collars. I'm hoping our others come in the mail in the next few days. I wanted to get individual pictures...but after washing all of them and then nursing my twins i was pooped! So here are a few pictures of our cute puppy pile: (i try to drag these and resize them but they still seem so big?!)


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Adorable! Glad the collars worked out well for you


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

You need those collars! Can't tell them apart beautiful pups! Bill


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

bill said:


> You need those collars! Can't tell them apart beautiful pups! Bill


Thank you! We have 4 solid black (1m &3f), 4 black and tan (3m &1f) and one looks like a bicolor and she is female. They all have different personalities but for the most part they are all wonderful. They are raised here in my home and under foot. LOL. Can you imagine me cooking dinner with 9 puppies biting at my slippers? They are great pups.


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

*JUST SHARING PICTURES. NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR ANY SALES...*now that I've reread the rules...I now know that it isn't allowed :nono: and i'm being monitored. :blush: In my sleep deprived haze I must have missed it while skimming the rules the first time. Ooops. 

So....Just sharing our cuties: 








































































and one of my own litter! LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OMG what a cute bunch of puppies and puppy socializers!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once raised a shelter litter and bought all these cute collars for them. I had to take them off as the pups were constantly grabbing each other by the collars. That was only fun for the strongest ones...


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

selzer said:


> OMG what a cute bunch of puppies and puppy socializers!


Thank you!


----------



## RaisingALitter (Jan 2, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I once raised a shelter litter and bought all these cute collars for them. I had to take them off as the pups were constantly grabbing each other by the collars. That was only fun for the strongest ones...


They have been doing pretty well. I watch them and there isn't too much unfair tugging going around. The little one in the yellow collar is on the smaller side but she already has a great bite. She was really going after and tugging at my broom this evening while i swept up the puppy food they scattered all over the kitchen during their feeding time.


----------

